# Words With Friends



## arniep (May 28, 2012)

I can't get to my Words game on my KF. Get into Facebook and select the WWF tab. Says Web page not available.

I tried going to WWF direct and connect to Facebook friends, and it says "The Facebook account has been connected to another user.

Is there anyway I can play games already in process on Facebook?


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

have you tried to use the words with friends app?


----------



## arniep (May 28, 2012)

Yes I have. That is where I try to connect with my Facebook friends and I get the second error message I noted in my original message. I have not tried free of Facebook. My intent was to tie into ongoing games on Facebook. Possible?


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dont believe so. I hsd the same issue a few months ago & allvthe googling in the world couldnt get me a solution

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All I know is I have WWF on my Fire and I can send invites to people from my FB friends list. . . .but I don't play on FB at all. . .just on my Fire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That's how I usually play too, through the Fire app but connected (logged in) through Facebook. Except when I don't have wi-fi access, like right now. 

Maybe try logging out of FB (browser) on the Fire and do a reboot, then try again through the app?  The app is probably a much easier way to play on the Fire than through the browser anyway, if you can get it working.  Not sure if that will work, though, just a thought.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I play with my husband and a few other FaceBook friends using the WWF app. I have never had a problem with it. I logged in using my FB account info and boom... now I run 8 games a day just with my husband, and various other games with friends..


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

For tthose of you playing without issues, did you ever play pre-Fire? That's where my issue was-- because I'd already played, I couldnt connect from an app using the same email address.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I played WWF on my Iphone before I got my Fire.  It seems like I had to set a password up before I could access my WWF on a different device.  Once I did this, I can go between different devices with no problems.  

I don't have a FB account, but I am able to play with people who do.  (I don't know whether that matters.)


----------

